# Boarders stealing?



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Long post, skip to bottom if needed!

So, first off I would like to say that I LOVE my barn. I've been there ...what's it now? almost 4 years. Something around that. I have been riding since I could walk and experienced how many different barns work (the good/the bad/the ugly of boarding barns/lesson barns/show barns/visiting friends barns, as well as regularly being at a number of barns where close friends were the head trainer at, and I have also worked at a handful myself, so I've definitely seen a large chunk of barns to know just how grateful I am to be at this barn). My BO is downright amazing, takes literally the best care of my "special needs" pony, as well as my other mare who is generally great but has had some really dumb moments over the past 4+ years and I am so thankful to my BO for putting up with her the 1% of the time she loses her brain

onto the issue *I will be talking to my BO about the issue, meant to today and it slipped my mind, I probably should have talked to her sooner, but I like to see the best in every body and I also thought maybe it was ME making mistakes and not somebody else*

Over the past 5-6 months I have noticed small things going missing (a few brushes, a pulling comb, fly spray...). Occasionally those things I wind up finding in odd places (the arena??). Other times those things seem to be permanently gone. How my barn is set up is that each boarder has a tack locker, I have two because I have two mares and honestly way too much stuff. Those are locked at all times. A few boarders have tack trunks in front of their stalls, I have one as well. I think 1 person in the entire barn keeps their stall tack trunk locked, no body else does or ever has. The only things I personally keep in my tack trunk by my stalls is grooming items, and some holiday decorations, maybe treats and that's it. My actual tack lockers hold all the important items. So obviously the fact that these tack trunks by the stalls are not locked is becoming an issue. Over the past 5-6 months I am not the only person who has noticed things missing. Until a couple weeks ago I thought I was simply misplacing things and/or imagining things, until I talked to a few other boarders and found they are having the same issues. 

The biggest issue though is that my stall bedding has been disappearing! Again, other boarders have had this same issue. My barn is mostly my BOs horses as she does breeding, and then a handful of semi-self and self boarders. I think there's ~2 horses on full board but they are close friends of the BO. I do semi-self and I supply my own bedding. Myself and other semi-self and self boarders all order our bedding together and each recieve 1 pallet (70 bags) once the order is dropped off. A few of the self boarders buy their bags locally and not on a pallet, but they still have an empty pallet with their name to put their bags on. So no matter what it is very clear who's bedding/pallet is where. When my bedding first started disappearing I thought maybe somebody was just confused about who's pallet is where or something along those lines ...this isn't possible now that I've looked into the issue further. About 3 weeks ago I wound up making a chart on my pallet to keep track of bags used and dates used (I've always kept track but in the past few years I have just done so in my head and recently started writing it on paper again, hoping that would become a deterrent to anyone taking my bags). Over the past 5-6 months it seems that every 1-3 weeks I am missing some bags, and it's generally 1-2 bags at a time, rarely am I missing more than that at a time. 

I am a very easy going person, and don't mind sharing a bag or two if needed, but it's at the point where this is not somebody "borrowing", this is now stealing. I'm not sure if it's one person who's slightly confused about who's pallet is who's, or if somebody knowingly runs low on bedding and takes from everyone else, or what else could be going on. But it has to stop. I don't use a ton of bedding, but it definitely adds up. Like I said, I don't mind sparing a few bags here or there, but when it's happening this often, somebody needs to come forward and confess. =\ 

As I said above, I will be talking to my BO about this now that it has become clear I am not imagining things and/or misplacing things. Something is definitely going on and BO will be notified. Actually, come to think of it I did mention this to the BO first time I noticed bags missing, and I believe BO tried to figure out what had happened, but nothing ever came of it. I believe that's when I figured I must be imagining things ...but clearly I'm not now. 
*
tl:dr - What would you guys do if a boarder was "borrowing" small items, and then it grew to stealing such as bedding? Other than talking to the BO (which is being done), how can I uncover this person?*


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would talk to the boarding owner, someone may think that they are supplied by the barn. I would spray paint my name on my bags .. large.. tell others if they see someone with a bag of shavings with your name, to let you know. 
I would see what stalls have fresh bedding on the day you see missing bales. You will need to go out daily. I would lock the trunk. You could tarp your shavings and on the eyes use a rope and gather it tightly around your shavings and tie it shut making sure the knots are time consuming to undo. Put a sign up Keep out of my shavings, these are personal items and not supplied by the barn.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Oof, that sucks! Especially since it sounds like the BO and the barn are awesome otherwise. Dang bad apples, spoiling it for all!

Beyond talking with BO, put a sign up saying "$___ for a bag of shavings if you've run out" or "If you have run out, let's talk" Maybe passive aggressive, I know. Or you can cover the pile in set mouse traps :twisted:

ETA after reading stevenson's comment. Tarp the pile and secure with chains and padlocks.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We kept our horses at a place like that when my youngest was a baby and it really got me down
You will have to lock everything you can in a secure place and find ways to mark things so you can recognize them - plus the sort of detective work mentioned by Stevenson and clearly written notes so anyone doing it knows you're suspicious
We never caught our 'thief' but a few years later after we'd left the place we bought a horse off the owner who kindly gave us a leather halter with it - our halter and it still had the little name tag on it bearing the name of our horse that it had belonged too!!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree with talking with the BO.. maybe they will let you set up a camera in a hidden place and maybe you could catch your thief in the act.. never know... some people are oblivious..LOL I agree with the spray paint idea.. make a cheap cardboard stencil with your name on it and get some cheap neon colored spray paint, and just put the stencil on the bag and give it a quick spray in neon paint.. kind of easy to see that way:lol:


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Did you have new boarders move in or have a trainer move out? I have boarded at the same place for over 11 years and until recently, we have never had any theft at all. Suddenly, just like at your place things are coming up missing or ending up in strange places.

We have had an influx of new boarders and a trainer left the barn to attempt to build her own place. Right about when this trainer left, some really big things disappeared like a compressor and some other small farm equipment. We boarders all got a "nasty gram" letter on our stalls basically threatening us even though we all knew who took the stuff for her new place. 

Since then, with the new boarders coming in we have had bridles, supplements (!?), brushes and Mylar bits come up missing. I had been encouraging everyone for year to make sure their names or initials were on absolutely everything but of course most didn't bother. Now, if they see something being used that they suspect is theirs, they can't even prove it! 

Many of us share a locked tack room with unlocked cabinets and the others have tack boxes they could put a padlock on. It's very odd and one person mentioned that it might be a Kleptomaniac! Who knows, it could be??
:?
Short of putting up security cameras (even fake ones!) there isn't much anyone can do except mark everything they own. Your barn owner can buy the fake cameras fairly cheaply on the internet. She should also encourage that everyone put their names on everything they own. This does discourage people because after all, are they going to use your stuff right in front of you? The bedding problem (and stealing hay) are very difficult to stop unless there is someone there 24/7.:-(


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would lock my tack truck and label each and every bag of shavings with permanent marker or spray paint, or whatever. 

And of course, talk to the BO. 

If he or she will let you, a video camera is a GREAT way to catch them.

I board my horses and there is a reason that I keep everything locked inside my own horse trailer away from everyone else .... people think they are entitled to "borrow" things.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I will be talking to BO, definitely. Just looking for "other" ideas. I'd like to think I've got eyes in the back of my head, so if I haven't figured it out, I'm wondering how/if the BO will even be able to. 

100% will be locking that tack trunk now, fortunately it's only small things in there that are easily replaceable. Still annoying and not right of whoever is doing this.

Unfortunately I am not able to lock up my bedding/pallet. I'd love to have my own separate locked room for that, but that's not an option sadly, lol. I really like the idea of spray painting the bags though!! It'll be time consuming with currently 70+ bags, and doing it each time I order a pallet, but I'm sure it would be worth it in the end. Probably will end up doing this.

Keep the ideas coming! =)


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

spray painting won't take as long as you think.. I used to work a job where we had to spray company logo on pipes, sometimes at the rate of 2-300 an hour.. after a while I even got faster than the pipes.. if you get it right should take like 10 seconds a bag or so, so 10 15 min tops to do it


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

It's funny, we have gotten a few new boarders this month, but all of this started happening when it was just the same group of boarders, no body came or left around the time things began disappearing. This started back in spring, and until September no body came or left =S That's why it's even odder.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

And this is why I only leave a halter and lead at my barn (and even that got stolen and then "mysteriously" returned three months later!).

I agree with everyone. Lock the trunk and mark the shavings. 

At my old barn, the BO was notorious for "borrowing" stuff from boarders without asking, then claiming it was his and had been for years when the boarder asked about it.

At my barn now, someone took my DRAFT-size halter and lead. No other horse on the property uses a draft-size anything. It was randomly found hanging on the fence by the turnout my gelding is in a couple of weeks ago. The BO actually texted me to ask me if I had found it and brought it back. Ummmm...no. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> And this is why I only leave a halter and lead at my barn (and even that got stolen and then "mysteriously" returned three months later!).
> 
> I agree with everyone. Lock the trunk and mark the shavings.
> 
> ...


That sounds like what happened with my fly spray. I buy a specific brand and have it shipped in from the states as it's not available here. One of my mares has nasty bug allergies and this has been the only fly spray that's ever worked for her. In all my years (including my current barn) I have never known anyone else to use this brand (probably because it's quite pricy and I have it shipped in, everyone else buys cheap + local). Early June it went missing, mid-late July I found it sitting on the bleachers in the outdoor arena. :?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Do you ever have people haul in for lessons or arena usage? If so, then I'd wonder if that's why small items mysteriously vanish and show up a couple of months later. Susan comes to ride, forgot her curry comb, grabs one out of a tack trunk, and tosses it into her grooming box when she's done. Months later when she comes back to ride again she brings it with her, can't remember which box it came from, and just leaves it next to the arena. 

I would definitely talk to the BO about putting cameras up in the room where your bedding is located. Perhaps others that are having this problem would be willing to pitch in to help buy them. Of course, the culprit may be saying "Uhh, yeah, I've had stuff missing too!" to look like an unlikely suspect. Putting up fake ones may help solve the problem, but if there was someone at my barn stealing my stuff then I would want to KNOW who it is. I like knowing who I can't trust. If I'm picturing things correctly there's a huge stack of bedding on a pallet with your name on it? Perhaps instead of spray painting all of the bags you can just spray the ones on the outside. Keep the spray paint on hand so that you can spray the ones underneath as you remove the ones on top. 

Beyond that, I agree with doing some detective work. Note whose stall has been re bedded when a bag goes missing. Try to think about who comes out when no one's there- If Jane, Katie, and Janet all come out every day after work and your bags are disappearing before you show up at four then it's less likely to be them. If Linda is out before lunch when no one else is around then she's more likely. Does someone's supply of bedding appear to be low? Is yours right at the front and the culprit is too lazy to go to the back of the room and grab her own stuff? Horses go through bedding at different rates, but was someone not ready to buy more bedding last time that is usually ready at the same time as everyone else? Do you know of anyone who has fallen on hard times and started looking for ways to shave off their horse expenses? That would go a little ways to explaining why this suddenly started when it was the same group of boarders. 

Big thing is talk to the barn owner. She may make a big stink about things and do most of the work for you. I also hope that you considered the possibility that it may be her doing it. Hopefully it's not the case, but barn owners are certainly not immune from being sleazy people.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Definitely bring it up with the barn owner and do some passive aggressive investigations. I own 10 horses that are all at my own farm, but for a few months I have been boarding my stallion an hour away at a different barn for training. Turns out the barn manager there was caught stealing things! Halters, brushes, polo wraps, small straps for saddles, etc. Thankfully nothing of mine went missing, but it was strange as a new boarder there when I hear the person they trust to keep everything in order was nabbing things left and right. The BO was willing to make amends if she returned everything, but nope, the BM had a fit and screamed taking her three horses with her! She also apparently would blow up at people constantly, and would rave on and on about my stallion, who would never take a step out of place. So don't rule out anyone until you know for sure. Even someone you trust may have an issue with how things work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

DuckDodgers said:


> Do you ever have people haul in for lessons or arena usage? If so, then I'd wonder if that's why small items mysteriously vanish and show up a couple of months later. Susan comes to ride, forgot her curry comb, grabs one out of a tack trunk, and tosses it into her grooming box when she's done. Months later when she comes back to ride again she brings it with her, can't remember which box it came from, and just leaves it next to the arena.
> 
> I would definitely talk to the BO about putting cameras up in the room where your bedding is located. Perhaps others that are having this problem would be willing to pitch in to help buy them. Of course, the culprit may be saying "Uhh, yeah, I've had stuff missing too!" to look like an unlikely suspect. Putting up fake ones may help solve the problem, but if there was someone at my barn stealing my stuff then I would want to KNOW who it is. I like knowing who I can't trust. If I'm picturing things correctly there's a huge stack of bedding on a pallet with your name on it? Perhaps instead of spray painting all of the bags you can just spray the ones on the outside. Keep the spray paint on hand so that you can spray the ones underneath as you remove the ones on top.
> 
> ...


Having to do a bit of a rushed reply, so sorry if I miss anything =)

People do haul in, but not often. A couple years ago my barn would regularly host clinics and had one trainer renting 15+ stalls for her own boarders and students, and now BO has gotten back into breeding so mostly her broodmares/studs and a small amount of semi and self boarders. Generally anyone who hauls in is there during the evening when I am there (I go every day). If somebody does haul during the day it's usually a close friend of the BO. Also, when people haul in they technically do have access to the barns, but the indoor arena is seperate from the barns and has a hitching post/tack up/grooming under a coverall before you officially enter the riding arena, so anyone who hauls in would be using that and not the barns for grooming/tack up.

And yes, I am one of those people that doesn't just want the stealing to stop, but I want to know specifically who it is. I want somebody to come forward (unlikely) and admit to it. I want to know exactly who it is that I cannot trust. I don't wish revenge or anything of the sort upon them, but I live a very honest life myself and could NEVER bring myself to steal or even borrow without asking from ANYBODY, so I've always been the type to want "wrong do-ers" to be known.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I will be paying much closer attention to who's got fresh bedding in their stalls for sure. There are a couple of people that I think it possibly could be, but I'd have to look a little more into it. They are generally just about to leave when I get to the barn each day, and generally no body else is there in that time frame (BO lives on property, but is usually not outside for dinner/turn in until shortly after I arrive). Recently I have noticed them being a little too meticulous with their stall. I'm a very picky person with my stalls, I have one mare who's extremely bad on bedding, no body I know has met another horse as messy as her, but the people I think it may be are just a little bit too picky with their stall ....as if they are trying way way way too hard to save bedding/money on bedding. I'm not even sure how to explain it really, lol. Basically it seems like they clean their stall in a very odd way that makes me suspicious. That likely makes little to no sense, but if anybody actually saw them clean a stall they'd more than likely think it were odd as well. They are also people that I would never want to be alone in the barn with, especially the man, he just seems a little "off" to me.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

You don't really have to paint each bag with your name. Just buy a can of neon pink spray and stripe spray all the visible portions of the pallet. As you use a bag, spray the top on the bag you've uncovered. And keep the paint locked up in your box or locker. It will be GLARINGLY OBVIOUS when someone else takes a bag, and someone might notice someone not you toting bright pink bags.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Our BO buys all the bedding bags, and we get to take as many as we want. However, we have a calendar chart where we write down our names and the number of bags we've taken on the day we take them. If that doesn't happen, she WILL call everyone at 1 a.m. Until she finds out who screwed up. She checks the calendar once in the morning and evening and counts the bags. She says she's lost hundreds of dollars before doing this, and she's very serious about it. That's one of the reasons she can keep board rates so low, is because she nickel and dimes absolutely everything.

Doing this, as well as marking your bags with a very bright spray color, would be a good idea. It could serve as your thief's wake up call.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I boarded years ago at a private residence that had a few boarders. I marked EVERYTHING with my initials. But I don't recall anything disappearing. Nothing more than maybe a hoof pick or a brush anyway. 

What's ironic is the barn owner oversaw what I packed up when I left (and I have never stolen anything in my life, mind you) and when the hauler came to load my horse I left the BO and my parents to load my tack/grooming stuff, when I got to our final destination several hours later, there was stuff there that wasn't even mine. 

All the overseeing like I am going to take stuff and she's the one that sends other people's stuff out with me. :shock:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I get my fiance's Duly bed FILLED (and packed) with shavings/grindings every other month for $25 total. Bags can walk away and are expensive per bag. Maybe look into buying a load of shavings as needed? Or keep them at home and bring them to the barn as needed? And spray the sides of the bags with the paint. Maybe lock a tarp over it?(attach the loops using chain or wire to the pallet except for 2 sides and make wire loops that you can thread a chain though and lock it. that way they would have to make a mess of things to get to it and it would be noticeable. IDK if this is making sense XD).


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

After reading that, what I think has happened is the person possibly doesn't have enough money to afford bedding for their horse. 
I strongly suspect that he or she is extremely embarassed by this, and doesn't want to ask anyone for things, so they have resorted to taking stuff when no one is around, hoping the owner won't notice. Its sad, and if I were you, I would look closely to see if there is someone with, maybe a horse in slightly poorer condition, as they try and save on feed, and with less bedding than everyone else etc... Just have a look, and if there is a horse like this, I would watch the owner carefully.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

CandyCanes said:


> After reading that, what I think has happened is the person possibly doesn't have enough money to afford bedding for their horse.
> I strongly suspect that he or she is extremely embarassed by this, and doesn't want to ask anyone for things, so they have resorted to taking stuff when no one is around, hoping the owner won't notice. Its sad, and if I were you, I would look closely to see if there is someone with, maybe a horse in slightly poorer condition, as they try and save on feed, and with less bedding than everyone else etc... Just have a look, and if there is a horse like this, I would watch the owner carefully.


Agreed. That last post made it seem even more likely. It's one thing to avoid wasting shavings, but another to make their conservation your life's goal. If you have to resort to stealing bags of shavings then you'll make them last as long as you can to avoid having to buy/steal another bag and possibly get caught. Like I said before, the thief has probably fallen on hard times- perhaps a lost job, medical expenses, could be anything. That would be a really bad and sad situation overall, but that doesn't excuse stealing from other boarders. They may not have had money troubles when they originally bought/moved their horse to this facility, so stealing bedding wasn't necessary. Something happened in their life, so now things are going missing. It may also explain why little things went missing and then showed back up- she ran out of fly spray, so took someone's. Later on she was able to buy her own, so left it for the original owner to find. 

My approach would still be the same. Talk to the barn owner, explain the situation, put up cameras, spray paint the bags on the outside, and try to narrow down who it might be. Once the culprit is caught I'd let the barn owner decide how she wants to handle the situation.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

It's too bad there isn't an easy way to dye your shavings. That would show you right away who took them!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

After being in banking and now working on a retail theft prevention project for a major retailer, I trust NOBODY. I would love to assume everyone is honest, but it's important to not give people the opportunity to "lose" things, especially if you board where there are children or young adults running around. They tend to be very forgetful and are less careful with other people's possessions. The barn owner should reiterate (politely) the barn rules for everyone in case there are new people who may think that the shavings are there for everyone to use. Some people have an attitude that they are free to use whatever in a boarding stable, especially if they are paying full care board. 

It sounds like you've covered about all your bases, honestly. You could conceivably get a trail camera to hang near where the shavings are kept, as they are meant to be outdoors and they don't require a lot of power.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> I get my fiance's Duly bed FILLED (and packed) with shavings/grindings every other month for $25 total. Bags can walk away and are expensive per bag. Maybe look into buying a load of shavings as needed? Or keep them at home and bring them to the barn as needed? And spray the sides of the bags with the paint. Maybe lock a tarp over it?(attach the loops using chain or wire to the pallet except for 2 sides and make wire loops that you can thread a chain though and lock it. that way they would have to make a mess of things to get to it and it would be noticeable. IDK if this is making sense XD).


Oh wow, I wish my bedding was only $25 every two months haha! When I used to buy it as needed it worked out to be not quite $10 per bag (I still remember when it was $4.35 per bag!). It works out a ton cheaper on my end to buy a pallet straight from the supplier, doing things that way it averages $4 per bag, compared to almost $10. So huge savings there. Also I spend a lot less time running back and forth to the store to buy as needed, that and my truck can't hold anywhere near what I'd like to buy at a time. =( 

I like the tarp and paint idea =)


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Red Gate Farm said:


> It's too bad there isn't an easy way to dye your shavings. That would show you right away who took them!


That would be neat! I'd love to have pink bedding:lol:


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Please keep us posted what you find out and what your BO says


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Red Gate Farm said:


> It's too bad there isn't an easy way to dye your shavings. That would show you right away who took them!


There is. Put some food coloring in a big syringe & inject it into the bag. It wouldn't be noticed until the bag was dumped then, too late as they would have a heck of a time removing the stained shavings.

Borrow a trail/game camera & point it at the shavings. They can even take a picture in the dark.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

natisha said:


> There is. Put some food coloring in a big syringe & inject it into the bag. It wouldn't be noticed until the bag was dumped then, too late as they would have a heck of a time removing the stained shavings.
> 
> Borrow a trail/game camera & point it at the shavings. They can even take a picture in the dark.


Haha, I love that idea! Not sure how it would work in practice, but the culprit would certainly be in for a rude awakening!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

For the straw?

Next time it goes missing, call a barn meeting. Tell everyone that who ever took the straw/bedding needs to call the vet because you doused it in itch powder or something.

We had this with feed on a barn. It kept going missing and my dad flipped. 
So, we called a meeting. We said the same, but that it had rat poison in it. One lady went very pale and ran off.

We calmed her down, said that no such thing had happened but we had her number and the next time the police would be called. Theft is theft.

I know one yard set up fake security cameras. That also worked a treat.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

For the fly spray, save a used bottle and fill with green dyed water. Place in your tack box that isn't locked up. (Lock up the real one) Whomever has a green horse is the one who swiped it.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Red Gate Farm said:


> For the fly spray, save a used bottle and fill with green dyed water. Place in your tack box that isn't locked up. (Lock up the real one) Whomever has a green horse is the one who swiped it.


 
I can't stop laughing at this idea! I love it!


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't like boarding for this very reason. 
I would never, never take anyone's stuff, no matter how desperate I got. 

The barn my horse is at now has only one other boarder. 
On the other hand, my extra buckets are always never where I left them. But they're just buckets, I know the BO's daughter helps with chores, so I"m not too worried about it. (They have my horses name in permanent marker on the bottom)


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

natisha said:


> There is. Put some food coloring in a big syringe & inject it into the bag. It wouldn't be noticed until the bag was dumped then, too late as they would have a heck of a time removing the stained shavings.
> 
> Borrow a trail/game camera & point it at the shavings. They can even take a picture in the dark.


If the bag is clear though I assume it'd be noticed? I usually order the eagle valley pellets, or stallion pellets (not sure if they have others not-local to my area?). The pellets stay hard until wet, and come in mostly clear bags. Otherwise this sounds like a good idea!


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

beverleyy said:


> That sounds like what happened with my fly spray. I buy a specific brand and have it shipped in from the states as it's not available here.


What fly spray? I am about done with everything I've tried. I want to just sprraayyyyyyyyyyy my horse, not sprrayyyyy spraaayyy spraayyyy, walk away for a few minutes to let the flies resettle, spraayyy spraayy sprayy again.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

MaximasMommy said:


> What fly spray? I am about done with everything I've tried. I want to just sprraayyyyyyyyyyy my horse, not sprrayyyyy spraaayyy spraayyyy, walk away for a few minutes to let the flies resettle, spraayyy spraayy sprayy again.


It's called Endure. You can get it online at Smartpak =) 

Literally every other fly spray has the same effect you describe on my mares (especially the one with allergies). Endure seems to keep everything off her for the most part.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

could you have the pallet sent to your house? then bring the bags to the barn as needed?

maybe you can make a box the pallet with 4x8s and bolt them together. make the front (or top) have hinges and lock it closed. if you assemble it with L brackets it should be easy to disassemble as well. Just rebuild the box around the new pallet when you get it in. where im at stuff is not currently disappearing. but it used to where i used to board. gets old REAL fast, especially when its hay.


If you have any left over pallets you can make the box WITH them 

Kinda like these (they are for compost but you get the idea)


















I think this design with a lid should work.










Someone would have to brake to get it. good luck with that.




Also look for local wood mills. the guy we get our shavings from gets non-toxic chopped up/downed trees, pallets and what not and sends them through the chipper. this is what i spend $25 on when i used my lil truck.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> If you have any left over pallets you can make the box WITH them
> 
> Kinda like these (they are for compost but you get the idea)
> 
> ...


Totally off topic (sorry OP!) but I LOVE this idea for compost. Why didn't I think of that??!


----------



## Best In Blue (Nov 3, 2014)

_ bet you could write your name in sharpie, which would be less time consuming than spray paint. (And possible less messy) 've seen people who put duct tape on all their things (pick a distinctive color such a pickles or hot pink). _


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Best In Blue said:


> _ bet you could write your name in sharpie, which would be less time consuming than spray paint. (And possible less messy) 've seen people who put duct tape on all their things (pick a distinctive color such a pickles or hot pink). _


Sharpie isn't as easily noticed unless you really go crazy with it and duct tape could conceivably be peeled off. Besides, a big X on the outside of the bag probably takes less time to spray on than it does to write one's name in sharpie. Still, sharpie is a reasonable idea if you're just trying to inform the thief that these aren't her bags.


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

Unfortunately it's been a common problem for me at some of the DIY yards I've been at. So I lock away everything, I don't care how small it is, I use a sharpie on all my grooming kit with my name and my horses name on. I use a sharpie on my bedding when I get it in - numbering it (1,2,3 etc) and stack it so 1 is at the bottom and the highest number is the first to be taken - lets me keep track of exactly how much bedding I have left and I've been at yads where I stuck a little chart up for me to "tick" what number bale I'd used in an oddly coloured pen. 

Speak to the BO but label EVERYTHING and lock everything away.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Ask the BO to install cameras, even fake ones _ I know you can get them at places like dollar stores etc., trained at the areas, and send a note to all borders saying things have been going missing so there have been cameras installed and they'll now be on camera....I bet it stops!


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

I go to college with maybe 100-150 students just in the Equine department and one of my biggest problems is peple stealing my things. When i'm with a horse doing whatever I will leave my grooming kit outside of the stable, I can go away for 2 minutes to find a rug or whatever and come back and somethings been taken (usually my hoofpick grr) I actually resorted to putting my hoofpick down my boot so nobody could take it lol. I know its not the same situation as you but tonight i'm going to write my name in every brush/spray I own and then when someone takes my stuff i'll know, may be you could do that for your smaller items? As for the shavings, I like the idea of spray painting them. Hope you find who is doing this soon.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> could you have the pallet sent to your house? then bring the bags to the barn as needed?
> 
> maybe you can make a box the pallet with 4x8s and bolt them together. make the front (or top) have hinges and lock it closed. if you assemble it with L brackets it should be easy to disassemble as well. Just rebuild the box around the new pallet when you get it in. where im at stuff is not currently disappearing. but it used to where i used to board. gets old REAL fast, especially when its hay.
> 
> ...


.....and why didn't I think of this before?:lol: This is probably the best idea ever. This and spray painting. I was at walmart the other day, boyfriend and I both knew there was something we were forgetting, got home and .."SPRAY PAINT!". lol. My college starts today so hopefully Sunday we've got some time to pick that up, and possibly build this if the weather is okay.

This is an awesome idea!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Just in case you haven't thought of it, it would likely be best to talk to the Barn Owner before buying the stuff to build something in their barn.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

update?


----------

